# WineMakingTalk.com Contest



## TxBrew (Nov 9, 2006)

Thanks for joining our discussions! We want to give back to all those who are trying hard to help promote this community to fellow wine making zealots. So we have put together an easy to win contest with some great prizes.

*Contest & Rules

*This is a referral contest.

We will award a 1st, 2nd, & 3rd place accordingly to the members with the highest amount of referrals.

 Only referrals from today forward count.

*What is a referral?* A referral is when a user signs up and enters your user name as their referrer during registration:






*

How can I get referrals? 
*
Invite people and directly ask them to enter your user name in the Referral box when they register.
Get your referral link and give that link to people or post in your signature on forums. When a new member visits this website using the link and registers it automatically adds a referral to your account. CLICK HERE TO GET LINK.
Use the invite form located here: http://www.winemakingtalk.com/forum/invites.php?
Enter the e-mail addresses of the people you want to invite and it will send them an invite e-mail. If they follow the link sent to them and register it automatically gives you a referral.​*How do I know how many referrals I have?

*If you go to your profile it lists it like so:







*Prizes

1st
**(2) Custom Etched Wine Glasses courtesy of Brewer Store
**(2) WineMakingTalk.com Decals*
* $60 Gift Certificate to Austin Home Brew courtesy of Austin Home Brew*​*
2nd
**(1) Custom Etched Wine Glass courtesy of Brewer Store
**(1) WineMakingTalk.com Decal*
*$30 Gift Certificate to Austin Home Brew courtesy of Austin Home Brew*​*
3rd
** (1) Custom Etched Wine Glass courtesy of Brewer Store
**(1) WineMakingTalk.com Decal*
* $10 Gift Certificate to Austin Home Brew courtesy of Austin Home Brew*​* 


**Contest ends November 30th
Good luck!
*​


----------



## TxBrew (Nov 15, 2006)

*UPDATE*!

Here is the current standings:

Orpheus ......... 14
winojoe ......... 9
brewpastor .... 2
Market44 ....... 1
Caplan ........... 1


----------



## TxBrew (Nov 28, 2006)

Two more days left everyone! Here are the current standings. 3rd place only has 2 referrals! Easy to win here!

Orpheus ...... 23
winojoe ...... 9
brewpastor ...... 2
Market44 ...... 1
Caplan ...... 1


----------



## TxBrew (Dec 2, 2006)

Winners are:

1st ............. Orpheus 
2nd ............ winojoe
3rd ............ BrewPastor

Private message me with full name & address to claim your prizes.


----------

